# When shoujld I replace my 05 Murano?



## melnyk54 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 2005 Murano coming up to 100,000 miles and am wondering how high mileage I can go before I have problems that require expensive fixes. I guess I want to kn ow what the average mileage I can expect to get. I know people who have over 300,000km on their Honda or Toyota vehicles. Thanks for any help.


----------

